# Karpfenbesatz im Fischteich ???



## kaschie (28. Februar 2009)

Hallo Teichfreunde

  Nachdem ich die Überlegungen verworfen habe in meinem 2ooo qm Teich Forellen zu halten, bin ich jetzt zu dem Entschluss gekommen es bei Spiegelkarpfen zu belassen.
  Ich beabsichtige den Teich in Kürze mit Spiegelkarpfen und ein paar Graskarpfen zu besetzen. Im Herbst 2010 möchte ich den Teich ablassen. Die Spiegelkarpfen sollten dann zwischen 2 und 3 Kilogramm wiegen (gerne auch mehr). Was für einen Besatz kann ich dem Teich zumuten, so dass ein „natürliches“ Gleichgewicht bestehen bleibt? Es soll nicht zugefüttert werden! Welches Besatzgewicht sollten die Karpfen haben, um im Herbst 2010 das Wunschgewicht zu erreichen. Mir ist bewusst, dass man es nicht genau benennen kann, da die örtlichen Gegebenheiten und die Wetterbedingungen ausschlaggebend sind. Aber für ein paar Tipps wäre ich sehr dankbar. 

  Hier noch ein paar Eckdaten:
  Der Teich ist 2000qm groß, bis 1,4 Meter tief, am Teichrand besteht ein Schilf- und Rohrkolbenbewuchs, kein Zulauf, der Teich liegt in Schleswig Holstein, Schlammboden vorhanden

  Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe
  Gruß Karsten


----------



## Mich´l (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Karpfenbesatz im Fischteich ???*

Moin!

mit zufüttern würd´s schneller gehn...
is wie bei die Schweine...

#6


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (1. März 2009)

*AW: Karpfenbesatz im Fischteich ???*

@kaschie
Ohne Zufüttern ca.100 Stck mit 1000gr.
#6


----------



## Der Checker (1. März 2009)

*AW: Karpfenbesatz im Fischteich ???*

Hallo kaschie würde an deiner Stelle so ca. 100-150 k2 (ca.250-500g)besätzen wenn dein Teich den Sommer über immer schön Warm wird, bleibt er auch im Sommer kühler nim lieber k3 (ca.1000-1500g) um dann 2010 auf dein Gewichtswunsch zu kommen! Wenn du doch noch zufüttern willst kannst du den Besatz verdoppeln! 
Also dann wünsch ich dir viel erfolg bei deiner Besatzmaßnahme!!


----------



## maredo (2. März 2009)

*AW: Karpfenbesatz im Fischteich ???*

Hallo Kaschie,

wenn du nicht zufüttern willst, hängt die Besatzdichte und der Zuwachs von der Produktivität des Teiches ab. Hier spielen viele Faktoren eine gewichtige Rolle.
Wenn du keinen Zulauf hast, wie wird der Teich gespeist?
Bei reiner Grundwasserspeisung dürfte sich der Teich im Sommer nicht sehr schnell erwärmen. Zudem ist die Sauerstoffversorgung dann eventuell problematisch.
Ein wesentlicher Faktor ist weiterhin die Beschaffenheit des Teichbodens.
Ein schlammiger Boden allein ist kein Garant für ein natürliches Nahrungsangebot des Karpfens. Wann hat der Teich zuletzt leergestanden unf welche Pflegemaßnahmen sind durchgeführt worden? Hat es eine Kalk/Phosphatdüngung gegeben?
Um den gewünschten Zuwachs von 100 Kg bei einem Besatzgewicht von 1Kg je Stück zu erreichen wirst du selbst einer einer erstklassigen Ertragslage des Teiches um erhebliches zufüttern nicht herumkommen. Eine Teichfläche von 2000m² bietet  übrigens für eine natürliche Aufzucht mit den gewünschten Zuwächsen bereits viel zu wenig Fläche.
Bei deinem Anliegen stellt sich letztendlich die Frage, ob du Masse oder Klasse produzieren willst.

maredo


----------



## kaschie (2. März 2009)

*AW: Karpfenbesatz im Fischteich ???*

Vielen Dank für Eure bisherigen Antworten,

  hier noch ein paar Infos an „maredo“. Ich habe diesen und 5 weitere Teiche, die noch verpachtet sind, im Dezember 2008 gekauft. Zur Weihnachtszeit habe ich ihn ausbaggern lassen, da der Teich sehr stark mit Rohrkolben bewachen war. Gleichzeitig habe ich ein Ablassrohr installiert, so dass ich den Teich künftig regelmäßig entleeren kann. Der Teich stand ab Weihnachten für 8 Wochen trocken bzw. war durchgefrohren. Eine Kalkung wollte ich vornehmen, aber aufgrund des Frostes und Schnees habe ich es seinlassen. Der Teich wird durch Grundwasser gespeist, soll im Sommer aber sehr warm werden, da er sehr flach ist und um den Teich keine Bäume stehen. Deshalb wurde mir vor einer Forellenhaltung abgeraten.
  Welche Qualität der Schlamm aufweist,  kann ich nicht beurteilen. Die anderen Pächter meiner Teiche sagten mir, dass die Karpfen recht schnell wachsen und dass die Fische nicht moorig schmecken. Aber auch mit diesen Aussagen kann man wohl nicht viel anfangen. 
  Die Karpfen, welche ich 2010 ernten möchte, sollen für den Verkauf an Freunde und Bekannte bestimmt sein. Daher möchte ich natürlich Qualität und keine Masse (obwohl, beides wäre auch schön). Eventuell möchte ich im Sommer mit etwas Roggen zufüttern, aber nur aus Spass beim zusehen. Ich möchte nicht, dass die Karpfen auf meine Fütterung angewiesen sind. Die ganze Sache mache ich nur, aus Spass an der Freude, nicht um dabei reich zu werden!
  Meine Hauptfrage ist eigentlich, wie viel Karpfen kann ich setzen, ohne dass ein Fisch hungern muss? 
  Ich habe mir bisher vorgenommen 50-100 Stück mit je ca. 1000 Gr. zu setzen. Lass mich aber auch gerne noch belehren.

  Gruß und Danke
  Karsten


----------



## maredo (2. März 2009)

*AW: Karpfenbesatz im Fischteich ???*

Hallo Karsten,
die Kalkung hättest du auch bei Frost und Schnee vornehmen können. Wenn der Teich noch nicht geflutet ist, kannst du auch jetzt noch kalken und düngen. Gerade weil der Teich frisch ausgebaggert wurde ist eine Intensive Behandlung des Bodens notwendig damit sich dort eine entsprechende produktive Teichkrume bildet. Auch wenn der Teich bereits geflutet ist kannst du noch kalken und düngen, Die direkte Wirkung ist dann jedoch nicht so intensiv und das gleichmäßige  Ausbringen des Kalks auf die gesamte Fläche natürlich erheblich erschwert.
Hast du wegen des Besatzes schon mal über Schuppenkarpfen nachgedacht?
Diese wachsen zwar langsamer als Spiegelkarpfen ab, aber bei einer Zufütterung mit Roggen wirst du dafür eine Top Qualität haben. Karpfen decken nunmal einen nicht unerheblichen Teil ihrer Narung aus einem fruchtbaren Teichboden (speziell im Herbst )
so dass für eine geschmacksoptimierung nach dem Abfischen eine Aufhälterung über einige Wochen erfolgen sollte.

maredo


----------



## Fischpaule (2. März 2009)

*AW: Karpfenbesatz im Fischteich ???*



kaschie schrieb:


> Ich habe mir bisher vorgenommen 50-100 Stück mit je ca. 1000 Gr. zu setzen. Lass mich aber auch gerne noch belehren.
> 
> Gruß und Danke
> Karsten



Moin Karsten

50 - 100 Stück sind zu viel, zumal du die Fische zwei Jahre im Teich behalten möchtest.
Wenn du in den zwei Jahren von 1000g auf 3000g kommen möchtest, sind  bei guten Voraussetzungen bezüglich der Bonität 25 Stück realistisch - setzt du mehr, werden sie nicht ausreichend wachsen - setzt du weniger, können sie auch auf 4kg heranwachsen - aber wie gesagt, nur bei einem entsprechend fruchtbaren Teich...

#h


----------

